# Just Got my Raspberry Pi!



## bodumene (Jul 9, 2016)

I had been thinking of getting a Raspberry Pi for a while now, but when I saw the new Model 3, I couldn't resist!  It has built-in wi-fi, a faster processor and more memory.

I was thinking of using it for an internet radio, because I like music when I go to sleep, and the current AM and FM radio stations that I can get do not play the "oldies" I like from the '40s thru the '60s.  But I need to make it work like a clock radio, turning on for about a half hour, and then turning itself off.

Then, in the middle of the night, if I wake up, I can do it again for a half hour.

If anybody has a Raspberry Pi, I would be interested in knowing what you use it for.

P.S. -- it's making me want to go get some ice cream --  you know, Pi a la mode ....


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2016)

Bod, I gotta ice cream maker, you want I should make you some to go with your pi?


----------



## bodumene (Jul 9, 2016)

Groovy!  My mouth is watering


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool, which kind do you prefer? I have some wild blackberries I could use, or black cherries, peaches, strawberries. Even chocolate cherry cream cheese brownie ice cream. Maple, with Canadian syrup. Lolol. Vanilla also it you wish. Ain't Canucks accommodating?nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't know what a raspberry pi is.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 9, 2016)

[Edit]bodumene, just saw your other post.   Here's a cool pi project:  https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/astro-pi/



Butterfly said:


> I don't know what a raspberry pi is.



It's a really small computer  --> https://www.raspberrypi.org/


----------

